# Fallon's portrait is done!!!!!!!!!!!



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

here is the completed portrait I am just overjoyed! It's even better than I ever could have imagined in my mind...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that is so beautiful!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

STUNNING!!!! it turned out so beautifully


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

OMG! It is gorgeous!!! She did an awesome job!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, it's beautiful.... brought tears to my eyes. Your young artist is amazing. I just wanted to reach out and pet your sweet girl !!!!! I know it will be a great treasure and source of comfort to you. Thank you so much for sharing this whole process with us.

Betty


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

It is so beautiful!! Just lovely!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That portrait is beautiful. My gosh she does good work!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

It is sooooo beautiful what a wonderful artist.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

My My that is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> here is the completed portrait I am just overjoyed! It's even better than I ever could have imagined in my mind...


 
WOW, Absolutely GORGEOUS!!! 
How precious that is!!!

((hugs))


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

superb job there !!! that really is a great portrait


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

how beautiful!!! That is absolutely stunning


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Stunning portrait!! WOW, so life-like!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Heather
Alicia is obviously a very talented young artist. The portrait is outstanding and I hope you find some comfort in it.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

That is absolutely breathtaking!!!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

wow! that is wonderful! very beautiful!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Incredible job capturing Fallon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's beautiful! Your Fallon was, and will always be, beautiful...


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!!
That girl is quite talented. (And I'm sure it helped that she had such a beautiful subject!)


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That is a beautiful portrait of a beautiful girl. I hope it brings you comfort to have it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... it looks phenominal... can't wait to see it framed and on the wall!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Simply a stunning portrait, bet you are delighted.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

That is remarkable, what a fabulous job she did!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

It's beautiful.....just as Fallon was. She's a very talented artist!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

She really captured your beautiful golden. You will have yrs of enjoyment!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That portrait is just stunning. Fallon is a beautiful subject to work with. I love that the puppies are included in the portrait.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW!! Heather it is stunning and captures Fallon so well. I hope the next photo you share with us is it hanging in its special place.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a beautiful portrait!


----------



## lookingforbelle (Dec 30, 2007)

So Beautiful! She was a very pretty girl!


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

It is so good it almost looks real! That is fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Would you look at that, I'd be wasting hours a day just standing and staring at it. Where will you hang it?


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

absoutely beautiful!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Heather! The portrait is just gorgeous! Stunning! I know you are so pleased with it

Jazzys Mom


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow - what a beautiful piece of work. I'm glad it turned out better than you even hoped it could. A beautiful tribute to your girl.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, that's a beautiful picture, she done a great job







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow....that is an awesome picture.
Can you give me her web address again?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful! What a wonderful tribute, Heather.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great picture! Fallon looks stunning.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> Wow....that is an awesome picture.
> Can you give me her web address again?


gladly!!! Alicia's website is:

http://aliciasartwork.webs.com/index.htm
her equine pieces are to absolutely DIE FOR!!!!!!!next on my list is some stall plates ...and perhaps a lawn sign....yikes! I better get a 2nd job!!!:doh:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

arcane said:


> gladly!!! Alicia's website is:
> 
> http://aliciasartwork.webs.com/index.htm
> her equine pieces are to absolutely DIE FOR!!!!!!!next on my list is some stall plates ...and perhaps a lawn sign....yikes! I better get a 2nd job!!!:doh:


Oh my, that would be a wonderful way to memorialize my horse... I'm scared to look! She's SO good with dogs, or at least with Fallon, and I noticed the partially completed portrait on the front page of the website! 

Can't tell from your post of the pic, but how big is it in real life (if no one has asked yet...)? 

Is the pic in your possesion now, and framed? It is just amazing!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I can't think of any words to describe how beautiful it is!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Can't tell from your post of the pic, but how big is it in real life (if no one has asked yet...)?
> 
> Is the pic in your possesion now, and framed? It is just amazing!!


The portrait is 16x20 and no Fallon is still with Alicia  she is packed up and ready to come home, I shall then take it to have it custom framed as Alicia couldn't find a Matte that complemented her and felt if we needed to go "custom" I should have input in the framing of the piece...I am really excited and submitted pics to Alicia today of the horsies for 3 stall signs!!!!!! :


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm glad this post came back up. Arcane, wanted to ask if Fallons portrait was the oil painting or pastels (pencils?).


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I'm glad this post came back up. Arcane, wanted to ask if Fallons portrait was the oil painting or pastels (pencils?).


its done in pastels


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is beautiful - i bet you are so proud of it.


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

It's soooo beautiful .


----------

